# dream kit



## thebeginning (May 24, 2005)

what's your dream camera, lenses, etc.?  not including lighting, etc.  just a body and a couple lenses.

this is what i'm saving up for (hopefully i can actually get enough this summer):

canon 20d   -   $ 1200
canon 10-22mm EF-S USM lens - $ 750
canon EF 50mm f1.4 lens - $ 250
Canon EF 70-200mm USM lens - $ 500 (or some other moderate telephoto zoom with IS)
or
Canon 70-400mm (i think it's about 1200)

so total that's like 3 and a half or 4 gran.  i'm afraid i'll have to shave off some of those lenses


----------



## danalec99 (May 24, 2005)

Leica M6TTL with the MP viewfinder
Leica MP

Noctilux 50mm f1.0
Summilux 50mm f1.4
Summilux 35mm f1.4
Summilux 75mm f1.4

_(I have to get my M6ttl soon. Been postponing it for a while)
_

Thats all!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (May 24, 2005)

Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II (the 16 MP one, althoguht the 8 MP is far more likely) 8,000/4,000
Canon 70-200 f2.8 1600/1100 (depends on if i get image stabalization)
Canon 24-70  f2.8 1100

Hopefully this will happen in about 2 years (granted the body will probably be several iterations down the road by then)


----------



## ksmattfish (May 25, 2005)

Wisner 4x5 SLR
Fuji 6x17
Cirkut Camera


----------



## thebeginning (May 25, 2005)

after that i'm saving up for a med. format.  i wish i could save enough for a pentax 67 or a hasselblad, but im pretty sure the prices will seem hefty especially after i spend all that money on the dslr.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 26, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> after that i'm saving up for a med. format.  i wish i could save enough for a pentax 67 or a hasselblad, but im pretty sure the prices will seem hefty especially after i spend all that money on the dslr.



You can get a clean, used Hassy or P67 for less than a new Rebel XT or Nikon D70.  You could brobably find a nice, used Bronica for $300 or $400.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2005)

So many favorites...

OK, here's one:






Brooks  Plaubel Veriwide 100  on 120 film with a stunning high-performance Super Angulon 47mm f/8 lens providing 100° of view! Now, that a serious toy!​$$$$$$uper expensive though!  ​


----------



## mygrain (May 28, 2005)

I really want a Hasselblad HD1. i could care less if it had a lens. lol!!


----------



## 303villain (Jun 20, 2005)

gah you people are makin me jealous with ur spensive camera plans  im savin my nickels and dimes for a d70!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 20, 2005)

303villain said:
			
		

> gah you people are makin me jealous with ur spensive camera plans  im savin my nickels and dimes for a d70!



My list is definately a dream, and not a plan.    Well, the plan is win the lottery, and then buy the cameras.


----------



## santino (Jun 22, 2005)

Linhof Technorama 617 SIII
Linhof Kardan E45
Hasselblad 905 SWC
Hasselblad Ixpress 132C digi back
Contax I
Leica R3 Safari plus Safari lenses

and best yet, all a dream, where's the next bank to rob


----------



## spiralout (Jun 22, 2005)

My dream is to pay off my D70 and still have money for food!!!!!

Seriously, though, I really want to get:
Nikkor 80-200 f/2.8
Nikkor 12-24 f/4
Nikkor 10.5 f/2.8

and I will most likely only be able to afford:
Holga  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 5, 2005)

Canon EOS 1Ds MkII

70-200mm zoom lens
17-40mm Wide-Angle lens
50mm Prime lens

2 maybe 3 speedlites with softboxes and a pocket wizzard or 2 would be nice aswell.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 7, 2005)

Nikon D2X
Nikkor 80-400 ED VR
Nikkor 17-35 f28 AF-S
Nikkor 12-24 DX

Settle for my D1X and a basket full of MF glass, but saving my pennies. And maybe a quarter or two.


----------

